# Blue Zoo University



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

BlueZoo University "the advancement in Aquatic knowledge"

A place where Aquarists and experts alike work to understand and address important issues in the aquatic hobby.

Collaborations across aquatic disciplines matched by true innovation and a spirit to succeed.

"In English" - Designated shows on informative subjects showcased by industry experts. BZU shows are live with listener and participation required. During the live shows, call in or email comments, questions and experiences. If you already know your question, email it now to be read during the appropriate BZU show and you can win great prizes.

Special guest hosts that hobbyists may not have a chance to hear speak across the country. BZU brings these "headmasters" to you in full interaction. Call in or email comments, questions and experiences.

It may not be Hogwarts....but its close.

Blue Zoo University shows:

Sept. 15th Setting up a successful Tank 
w/David Lass 
Sept. 22nd Setting up a Reef System 
w/John Rodriguez 
Sept 29th Planted Tanks 
w/Robert Paul Hudson 
Oct. 13th Livebearers 
w/Ted Colletti 
Oct 20th Fish Food 
Oct. 27th Breeding Fish
w/Mike Hellweg 
Future Shows with Rosario LaCorte, Hans Discus and many more........

www.bluezooradio.com


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

How'd the show go Robert?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It went OK I think. It was my second time on, and at times I was a little uncomfortable, but I enjoyed it. Part of the problem is the host of the show, the guy asking me the questions knows absolutelty zip about plants. They may have me back on a panel type discussion with other people that I think will go a little deeper and make for some interesting conversation. I know Karen Randall was on not too long ago too. I suggested to the producers that they get Jeff Senske to come on as well. We'll see if that happens!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Darn, for some reason I didn't catch this thread until now.

I'll have to watch for next time.

Thanks for sharing Robert.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well if you really want to hear me make a fool of myself, I think its archived on the WEB site.  I was going to plug APC, but in the heat of the moment I forgot.


----------

